# OTA .621 rooted, now bootlooped



## mastertech007 (May 16, 2012)

Hello to all,
I don't know what happened, but I totally screwed up my phone. Constant loops the Droid Eye.... Wee
Previous rooted .605, installed OTA Rootkeeper, ran process, took OTA .621, re-ran OTA Rootkeeper and had rooted stock .621...
Installed Titanium Backup, reloaded my apps, and ran this for months with no problems.
Turned my phone on this morning, and now boot loops. Son plays games on the phone, did he get into Root Explorer and mess around, don;t know, damage already done. Pulled battery, no go. 
Million dollar question: can I perform a .621 stock SBF and download OTA Rootkeeper to gain root again? Or do I need to load the pre-rooted .621/.604 Milestone solution? I do have a current nandroid to re-load my .621 rooted stock OTA, just need to get rooted with CWM recovery to get to restore.
Thanks for any and all help......


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

mastertech007 said:


> Hello to all,
> I don't know what happened, but I totally screwed up my phone. Constant loops the Droid Eye.... Wee
> Previous rooted .605, installed OTA Rootkeeper, ran process, took OTA .621, re-ran OTA Rootkeeper and had rooted stock .621...
> Installed Titanium Backup, reloaded my apps, and ran this for months with no problems.
> ...


You will need to do the .621/.604 Milestone solution. However if you have ADB setup and you are bootlooping I believe you can pull yourself into CWM with ADB (or should be able to) then you could restore your nandroid. Also you may try going into stock recovery and wiping data/cache. You'll lose all your stuff, but that's gonna happen anywho if you have to SBF, and you could restore your nandroid after you wipe.

*Stock recovery:*

Power off, then hold home+power until Andy the Android shows up with exclamation, press both volume keys to get menu to show up, power to select (assume you already know this, but if not just for a refresher.)

*ADB command for CWM: *

adb shell

cat /sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip > /cache/update.zip ; mkdir -p /cache/recovery ; echo '--update_package=CACHE:update.zip' > /cache/recovery/command ; sync ;rm /cache/recovery/command ; echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode ; sync ; reboot ;


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

Agreed try wiping data first.


----------



## mastertech007 (May 16, 2012)

That was the first thing I tried, just forgot to put in description.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well you can either do the ADB then if it works or just SBF it.


----------



## mastertech007 (May 16, 2012)

Downloaded the 1KDStaz .604 .iso file. Burnt to disc, loaded and SBF's phone. Knew that it worked when the sign screen showed "Milestone". Made sure I had root, got to recovery, wiped /system, /data, /cache, and then factory reset.
Restored previous backup of .621 rooted stock. Performed factory reset. Rebooted. Signed in to Google account. DL titanium backup, and all is GREAT !!!
This site is awesome and very knowledgeable. Thank You to all that have put input to the other pages that I had to search and read to get the phone back to a rootable status. I was very leary of Linux, but the excellent guides helped ALOT !!!!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

mastertech007 said:


> Downloaded the 1KDStaz .604 .iso file. Burnt to disc, loaded and SBF's phone. Knew that it worked when the sign screen showed "Milestone". Made sure I had root, got to recovery, wiped /system, /data, /cache, and then factory reset.
> Restored previous backup of .621 rooted stock. Performed factory reset. Rebooted. Signed in to Google account. DL titanium backup, and all is GREAT !!!
> This site is awesome and very knowledgeable. Thank You to all that have put input to the other pages that I had to search and read to get the phone back to a rootable status. I was very leary of Linux, but the excellent guides helped ALOT !!!!


Great! Now make sure you also flash the .604 to .621 images update so your kernel/etc is back to the DX. Looks like your kernel is still the MX kernel. Its in the OP of the stickied .621 thread. (CWM flash, no wipes needed)


----------



## mastertech007 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Goose, forgot that step.
The other thing that threw me, was an extra app "LIFE SCAN" that I never had before until I SBF'd the .604. And I still have it after all the wiping and formating.


----------

